# Can I use a GreenDot card from GoBank for Lyft payments?



## BostonTaxiDriver

Uber allows direct deposit of earnings into a GreenDot debit/pre-prepaid Visa account...I asked Lyft months ago, but was told no. Seems one needs a conventional checking account with Lyft.

Not sure if they understood fully. Do they currently authorize earnings to deposit into that type of account? (it has a routing number just like a checking account)

Or must one have a conventional checking account for Lyft driving?


----------



## BrickCityGrl

You can't use a prepaid card for express pay, but you can use it for your weekly deposit. It works for me, I use my regular checking account for express pay and anything else I earn goes onto a visa prepaid card from PNC Bank.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno

When I started, both apps would not let me but maybe things have changed according to above 

I just opened a dba acccount with a debit card. It makes it easier to track expenses and payments


----------

